# Germany Bundesliga 21-22 November



## OddsPoster (Nov 14, 2009)

21 Nov 14:30 Cologne v TSG Hoffenheim 3.30 3.30 2.05   
21 Nov 14:30 Eintracht Frankfurt v Borussia M'gladbach 2.10 3.30 3.20  
21 Nov 14:30 SC Freiburg v Werder Bremen 4.33 3.50 1.72  
21 Nov 14:30 Schalke v Hannover 96 1.44 4.00 6.50   
21 Nov 14:30 VfB Stuttgart v Hertha Berlin 1.66 3.50 4.75   
21 Nov 14:30 Wolfsburg v Nurnberg 1.40 4.20 7.00 +
21 Nov 17:30 Borussia Dortmund v Mainz 1.61 3.60 5.00   
22 Nov 14:30 Bayern Munich v Bayer Leverkusen 1.90 3.40 3.60   
22 Nov 16:30 Hamburg v Bochum 1.33 4.50 8.50


----------



## BettingTiger (Nov 20, 2009)

21 Nov 14:30 Schalke v Hannover 96 1.44 4.00 6.50 

Schalke are in great form. In a serie of hard matches they took a lot of points. Hannover are also in good form. But as we all know their goalkeeper Enke died(RIP  ) and the players must be shocked. I expect a win with more than 1 goal for Schalke.
Prediction: Schalke win -1,-1.5


----------



## okosh (Nov 22, 2009)

BettingTiger said:
			
		

> Prediction: Schalke win -1,-1.5



WON!!! :mrgreen:


----------

